# P250 Review



## AIM RIGHT

Just checking to see how many members have the p250. I haven't seen a lot of postings on the p250 and so I decided to start
a thread just to put a spotlight on the p250 and for owners to share their opinions on this firearm. Me personally i've had the
p250 for a little while now and I haven't had any issues with it. The DAO trigger is long but smooth and I don't mind it. The
p250 feels great in my hand and the recoil in my opinion isn't that bad. So overall so far I am a satisfied customer regarding
my p250.


----------



## jakeleinen1

I generally think it is a pretty decent pistol and it helps it has the name SIG on it otherwise itd be crap (its certainly better then going with others options that I don't like such as Taurus or other lower brands)

The DAO trigger is not my fav and the reason I have held off on buying the pistol, but I may acquire one someday if I have an extra 300 lying around... Excellent pistol for the price


----------



## hud35500

Now that I've put several hundred rounds thru my 250's, I find it to be the perfect combination of features for a carry gun. Sure the trigger pull is long, but it's light and smooth as butter, unlike many handguns out there. I've carried a Taurus 740 and a Kel Tec PF-9 and while I found them to be good for carry, their triggers were horrendous and they were painful to shoot. The 250SC .40 is one of the most pleasant shooting handguns I've ever owned. The compact .45 even more so. Not for everyone, but for me they are the ideal handgun, inexpensive, reliable, and accurate. Now if we could get a .22 conversion ?


----------



## chessail77

Got two 250 c's and love em


----------



## RiverG

Iam thinking of selling mine so I can get a 226.Iam just not big on plastic guns and dont like the long trigger pull .


----------



## Timgul

*P250*

Hey here I just purchased the P250 subcompact 9mm. Even though I also shoot revolvers in DA, I did find the DAO took some getting used to. It is very light and even, but it took a box to figure out the break. As a result I found myself shooting low because of anticipating. Tight groups but low. After another box, dead red center. I haven't even shot 500 rounds with it yet and I love it. The sights are easy to pick up and disassembly literally could not be easier. It's a little chunkier than I thought it would be ( my sr1911 looks anorexic next to it) but still easy to carry all day. In reality, I found other ccw like the Ruger LC9 to be too thin and felt toy-like in my hand. I thought about a Walther, but I hate that their mag releases are on the trigger guard. The p250 also has a nicely textured grip and it's modular nature is just a bonus as far as I am concerned. I will probably get the compact .357 or .40 kit soon. I know both of those will kick like a mule, but I regularly shoot my 686 ssr with .357 Mag, so I am cool with that. Lastly, what I appreciate about this gun is that the extremely reasonable price of the gun is for the quality of the weapon itself - not for some bells and whistles I don't want or need. Talking to a great guy at my local store ( Hoffman's in CT) -- the reality is, if you are ever unlucky enought to be shot at, you won't even remember that your gun HAS a safety or a loaded chamber indicator. You treat this gun like you are taught to treat all guns -- loaded and ready to fire.


----------



## Arqueous

hud35500 ~ you mentioned that you have the P250c in the 45acp. Have you found a Holster for it and where do you buy your extra mags. I am looking to buy one before year end and would really appreciate any advice on this.

Arq


----------



## ship4brains

I just purchased a 250c in 40 s/w this weekend. I've fired two mags of rounds through it. The DAO trigger will take some getting used to. I had more than a few strays on the target.. I'm confident it is the shooter, not the gun. 

I will say, the sill thing tossed spent brass straight up, and it popped me in the skull. It only happened once, but scared the snot out of me.


----------



## chessail77

Its SNOT what u think.....its what u know...JJ


----------



## txtigr250

what brands of conceiled carry holster do you use?


----------



## kbowden

hey just wondering if you were able to find a holster and extra mags for the p250c .45 Im looking to purchase them as well


----------



## thndrchiken

Best prices on magazines are at Gun Parts | Shooting Supplies | Top Gun Supply, holsters you kinda have to search for, for the most part anything for the XD of same size will work. Depends on what your looking for though. Desantis has several different styles that will work, as well as the crossbreed's and their copies.


----------



## brandonlee3

I'm a new handgun enthusiast and was looking for a good .40 semi-auto that I could use both at home and as a duty carry weapon (I work in prisoner transport). After weighing all my options and looking at several guns (Springfield XD, Glock 22, S&W M&P just to name a few) I had nearly decided to pickup a Springfield XD. Then, whilst visiting my local gun shop I found a near mint Sig P250 compact with THREE magazines, SIGLITE night sights and case for $350 out the door. I just could not let this deal pass me by. I'm picking it up this Friday and wanted to ask you guys that own one about the gun. First, I know that it's a gen1 p250 as it has the rounded style picatinny rail and original grip that doesn't have the finger cutout. I've read several posts about the first models having several problems feeding, double loading, etc. When did Sig correct these problems? I believe that the serial number is later in the series ( EAU014251 I beleive). Just wanted to make sure I was getting a good one and not a dud. I love the way it feels in my hand and I actually like the DAO trigger as I have more experience in wheel guns than anything. For those who are looking for holsters I got one on amazon for 39.99 shipped. It's made by sig and fits the first gen models.


----------



## SigmaBoy

I'll be getting my P250c 40sw on Sat at the range. It's the first time I own and shot a 40sw pistol.


----------



## chessail77

For those of you looking for holsters....DeSantis makes them for both the C and SC in several styles.....bought several from Optics Planet.....JJ


----------



## SigmaBoy

Well, she's in. I got it today. I shot some Fed 180 FMJs and some Win 165 PDX1s and everything went smooth. The ammo surprised me, the 180s felt like a 9mm +P and the 165s kicked like a mule. Big difference.

My brand new Sig Sauer P250c in 40sw.


----------



## hud35500

Try comparing a Glock .40 with the P250. The Glock kicks much harder than the 250. I got rid of my G23 after I bought a .40 250 compact.


----------



## brandonlee3

Nice gun SigmaBoy - just got mine tonight and the only difference between mine and yours is that mine is the previous gen. Can't wait to get out tomorrow and put some rounds through it.


----------



## SigmaBoy

Is mine a new generation? How do you tell?


----------



## MikeyMike

hud35500 said:


> Try comparing a Glock .40 with the P250. The Glock kicks much harder than the 250. I got rid of my G23 after I bought a .40 250 compact.


Really? The 250 kicks less than a G23? I have a G23 that I absolutely love. It's my first (and only) Glock, 'cause I am normally a S&W, and an FNP fan, but the Glock 23 impressed me after I swapped out to an aftermarket titanium guide rod and spring & added a buffer plate for the barrel. I found the 23 to be extremely manageable... BUT... that being said, now you've got me curious about the 250 in40S&W ... damnitalltohell, looks like I gotta buy a new pistol to try out.


----------



## SigmaBoy

It's really nice Mikey but it does have a long trigger pull and it'll surprised ya. Took me a bit to get used to it but it's so smooth and you don't feel the spring pressure build up. Also the trigger moves with the slide (weird) and on the last round from the mag the trigger stays back because the slide locked open. At first I thought the trigger broke and I ended up with a flyer. It was the only flyer on the target because now I know what to expect.


----------



## hud35500

I should clarify. My G23 was 1st gen(purchased in 1989). I've never shot gen 3 or 4, but I imagine they may feel different than the gen 1.


----------



## chessail77

I had and sold a Glock 23 gen 3 and I now own two P250s in compact and they are softer shooters in .40 than the Glock was to be sure.......JJ


----------



## brandonlee3

Good to see some fellow P250 owners on here. I'm new to owning semi-auto handguns and for my very first purchase I went with a P250c in .40 S&W. I was at a local gun store and was just about to lay down some coin on a used Glock 22 when he pulled out the P250c. I picked it up, LOVED how it felt in my hand, and knew that it was what I had been looking for. I don't mind the DAO trigger as I am more used to firing wheel guns than anything. He gave me a helluva deal on it - $350 out the door for the gun (mint condition), three mags, and case. It's a gen 1 and I am aware that some of these suffered from problems in the beginning. However, after taking it down to our county gun range with some sheriff deputy friends of mine I must say I really enjoy the gun. It fired flawlessly from the very first round and has not given me any problems. As for the holster in this pic - I ordered it from Amazon for $39.99 shipped. It fits the compact and is for the Gen1 model only. I believe Sig is now making one for the Gen2 models - check their website to make sure.


----------



## j_doesitmatter

Hey all...new to the forum, but not new to the Sig P250. I bought my new one recently and it is the newest model out. You can tell by the logo location and by the rail. The old model has a curved accessory rail, while the newest model has a flat picatinny rail. I was fortunate enough to buy mine with the .40 and the .357sig barrels. Cool thing is the mags accept both rounds...and so does the frame..so i only have to swap barrel. Even the spring is compatible. I love the trigger pull...after I got used to it. Its a revolver in an auto's clothing! Long and easy...but controlled. Mine is the full size and it carries great. Thought about some hogue slip on...but not sure yet. I love the high capacity mags. Over all its a great gun. Took them awhile to get the bugs worked out...like everything. I was fortunate enough to get a later edition model...so it works flawless. My next venture is a Walther P99as....anyone have one or experience one?


----------



## brandonlee3

After about 350 rounds through my first-gen 250c, I'm really enjoying the gun. I got to the range here a few weeks ago with a friend of mine and I have to agree with many of the posts here about the recoil vs. that of the Glock. I shot a G22 and mine and there is a noticeable difference. Perhaps it is because the Sig is a bit heavier. I've been shooting a variety of ammunition including some new Winchester Ranger 135gr hollow points.


----------



## brandonlee3

What kinds of ammo have you guys been using with your Sigs? I've shot several kinds thus far and just picked up some Winchester Ranger 135gr JHP. Haven't shot it yet but I expect it should have great velocity and expansion due to the lighter bullet.


----------



## brandonlee3

Here's my 250c with the two extra mags it came with and the holster I ordered from Amazon. Shoots great, no problems thus far. The recoil does seem to be much more light than that on a Glock - maybe because the Sig is a heavier gun.


----------



## DrRez

RiverG said:


> Iam thinking of selling mine so I can get a 226.Iam just not big on plastic guns and dont like the long trigger pull .


Not a glock fan I take it..


----------

